# IMAFP  Modern Arnis Clips



## Salagubang (Dec 2, 2007)

IMAFP  Modern Arnis Clips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dalTjtj8aUM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oRGYhVmo7I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhle7mN9cn8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H1Gyq3Bq4M


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2007)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

